# Lamina Flow or is Thermo Acoustic engine



## ghart3 (Nov 13, 2009)

A 7/8" od graphite piston in stainless steel cylinder which is attached to glass tube using heat shrink tubing.  Stainless steel scrub material in end of glass tube. Area of heat shrink tube is protected by water.

[youtube=425,350]PNLL_ZOpFpU[/youtube]


----------



## Cedge (Nov 13, 2009)

Ghart....
Nice looking engine you have there. Mind sharing where you found the glass test tube?

Steve


----------



## ghart3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve, not sure where had got the glass tube.  Probably at a flea market or something like that,  sure didn't buy new.  Sorry not much help.  gary


----------



## ke7hr (Nov 14, 2009)

Ghart -That is a wonderful running engine. Thank you for sharing!

Steve - American Science and Surplus has test tubes (and LOTS of other stuff) for reasonable prices. Check out:
http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm and search for "test tube".


----------



## modeng2000 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done Ghart, what are you using for fuel please?

John


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 14, 2009)

Ghart

Pardon ma ignorance, messieur,
but isn't this a stirling? 

if not what is the difference?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 14, 2009)

there are several heat engines 
a Stirling has a moving displacer linked to the power cylinder. A ringbohm is similar but IIRC there is no mechanical link beween the power side and displacer. with the engine here only the power cylinder moves so there are fewer moving parts than a Stirling.
Tin


----------



## ghart3 (Nov 14, 2009)

John, the fuel is alcohol.  The reason for the yellow flame is cause had just cleaned the burner and had got polishing compound on the wick by being sloppy.

Tin, thanks for explaining engine as I'm not sure of definition of Stirling engine.
Gary


----------



## mklotz (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm no authority but I've always assumed that a Stirling engine has a displacer - mechanically operated in a conventional Stirling and pressure operated in a Ringbom.

The laminar flow engine has only a piston and regenerator. While it's certainly a hot gas engine, I wouldn't call it a Stirling.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks, this makes things clearer ???

take care, 

tom


----------

